# Tarmac Pro SL3 Frameset new color



## pdainsworth

Project Black... Specialized should have in stock late this week. Going to be limited edition, like American Flyers bike.


----------



## PJ352

Whoa, _very _nice! Thanks for the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## 32and3cross

DROLLL!

Im about to order my Pro via my team discount wonder if this option is avalible


----------



## pdainsworth

32and3cross said:


> DROLLL!
> 
> Im about to order my Pro via my team discount wonder if this option is avalible


I don't know. I would just wait till the end of the week, when they should be in stock, and have your shop call their rep. Hope it works out for you.

BTW, I still like my neon blue/black. I like a bit of color.


----------



## 32and3cross

Just got and answer - Yes! Sweet


----------



## BluesDawg

I wonder if there will be any limited edition bikes or frames for the Roubaix.


----------



## Tarmac CK

Had the blue/black ordered...strongly considering switching the order to this majestic beast.

Out of curiosity, where did you find this photo?


----------



## pdainsworth

Tarmac CK said:


> Had the blue/black ordered...strongly considering switching the order to this majestic beast.
> 
> Out of curiosity, where did you find this photo?


I pulled it from the dealer site. My rep sent out an email about it yesterday. I would think there will be a pic on the consumer site soon.
BTW, I wouldn't give up on the black/blue. It makes for a really nice looking bike.


----------



## d999ss

Looks sick, but I prefer my American Flyer edition


----------



## 32and3cross

d999ss said:


> Looks sick, but I prefer my American Flyer edition


that frame looks great too but as my new team kit is mostly black as is our helmets and my race wheels...


----------



## mtrider05

Oh my my my. Beautiful.


----------



## alexp247365

Do you happen to know if this color will be available on the S-works Tarmac as well?


----------



## PJ352

I don't know what process they used to 'print' this photo, but I'm wondering if that white streak going thru the upper part of the Spec logo then thinning out and continuing up the seat tube is supposed to be a reflection or is actually there - part of the paint scheme. I'm thinking/ hoping 'simulated reflection'.


----------



## pdainsworth

alexp247365 said:


> Do you happen to know if this color will be available on the S-works Tarmac as well?


Haven't seen anything to indicate that it will, sorry.


----------



## pdainsworth

PJ352 said:


> I don't know what process they used to 'print' this photo, but I'm wondering if that white streak going thru the upper part of the Spec logo then thinning out and continuing up the seat tube is supposed to be a reflection or is actually there - part of the paint scheme. I'm thinking/ hoping 'simulated reflection'.


That would be my thought, as well. The project black roubaix, that became the sl3, was plain black, so I would think this frame will be as well.


----------



## ukbloke

This bike reminds me of Hotblack Desiato's stunt space ship from HHGTTG:



> "It's so ... black!" said Ford Prefect, "you can hardly make out its shape ... light just seems to fall into it!"
> 
> Zaphod said nothing. He had simply fallen in love.
> 
> The blackness of it was so extreme that it was almost impossible to tell how close you were standing to it.
> 
> "Your eyes just slide off it ..." said Ford in wonder. It was an emotional moment. He bit his lip.


Hopefully Specialized will continue to release more special edition frames and bikes throughout the year. It certainly adds interest.


----------



## PJ352

ukbloke said:


> This bike reminds me of Hotblack Desiato's stunt space ship from HHGTTG....
> 
> Hopefully Specialized will continue to release more special edition frames and bikes throughout the year. *It certainly adds interest*.


I think it's safe to say that's their goal. Speaking for myself, it's working. 

(Liked that excerpt. I think I'm Zaphod.  )


----------



## bds3

PJ352 said:


> I don't know what process they used to 'print' this photo, but I'm wondering if that white streak going thru the upper part of the Spec logo then thinning out and continuing up the seat tube is supposed to be a reflection or is actually there - part of the paint scheme. I'm thinking/ hoping 'simulated reflection'.


That HAS to be simulated reflection. Sick bike though. Unfortunately makes me regret the Pro I just got in black/blue/white, which I loved until I saw this thread. Now I like my bike and LOVE this one. That's always how it seems to go.....


----------



## PJ352

bds3 said:


> *That HAS to be simulated reflection*. Sick bike though. Unfortunately makes me regret the Pro I just got in black/blue/white, which I loved until I saw this thread. Now I like my bike and LOVE this one. That's always how it seems to go.....


I hope you're right.

I sometimes have PRE- buyers remorse, so I can certainly relate to what you're saying, but I think the matte black is hard to beat on your Pro. If the Project Black bike were the same matte, IMO it would be perfect.


----------



## Arnoud

It will be 100% sure in S-Works SL3 available as well. See:

https://www.stenger-bike.de/images/container/image_5315.jpg

The idea is that al prototypes with Specialized are in his color and people asked to make it available to the public as well. Is there now in very limited numbers. I am told 200 for Europe for example. Great thing is for me that I will be a very lucky owner next week! Building will take some time, but I will post pictures...

I have not seen ay pictures of the Roubaix in Project Black (except for the prototype this spring)


----------



## EhoZ

*looks sexy*

is this real? it never shows on specilized.com


----------



## Arnoud

Only difference is with the fork for the S-Works. No other changes for the S-Works.

For the Pro the differences are bigger. They now have the SL3 way of building a frame. In fact the S-works of 2010 with lower end carbon and no BBSO.


----------



## ukbloke

Arnoud said:


> It will be 100% sure in S-Works SL3 available as well. See:
> 
> https://www.stenger-bike.de/images/container/image_5315.jpg


Thanks for the link. I saw someone riding that frame last week descending Page Mill Road in Palo Alto. I made a mental note of it at the time, and now it has just clicked as to what it was. Maybe it was someone doing some product testing - Morgan Hill isn't that far away.


----------



## pdainsworth

Arnoud said:


> It will be 100% sure in S-Works SL3 available as well. See:
> 
> https://www.stenger-bike.de/images/container/image_5315.jpg
> 
> The idea is that al prototypes with Specialized are in his color and people asked to make it available to the public as well. Is there now in very limited numbers. I am told 200 for Europe for example. Great thing is for me that I will be a very lucky owner next week! Building will take some time, but I will post pictures...
> 
> I have not seen ay pictures of the Roubaix in Project Black (except for the prototype this spring)



Intruiging... It doesn't show on the U.S. dealer site as an S-works frame color. I wonder if it's only for other markets...


----------



## Clh17

*S-Works frame*

FWIW, I spoke to specialized today, and was told that the black S-Works frame would not be available in the U.S. I'm pretty pumped about the project black pro frameset though!


----------



## Zaphod1

whats the price of this beauty ? I guess its more expensive as compared to the black/blue/white SL3 ?

is it going to be US market exclusively ?

i kinda hate to see this now as my black/blue white tarmac is ready to pick up at my store and ive always wished for a pure black frame... ugh


----------



## pdainsworth

Zaphod1 said:


> whats the price of this beauty ? I guess its more expensive as compared to the black/blue/white SL3 ?
> 
> is it going to be US market exclusively ?
> 
> i kinda hate to see this now as my black/blue white tarmac is ready to pick up at my store and ive always wished for a pure black frame... ugh


It is the same price as the standard Pro frameset.


----------



## BluesDawg

Unlike the American Flyer special edition, this frame color option is not showing on the Specialized website.


----------



## Arnoud

Not showing makes it limited. As soon as it would be up, there would be no more available 

Can't wait for next week Friday to come.


----------



## alexp247365

Confirmed that the Project Black S-works Tarmac frame will not be available in the USA.


----------



## 32and3cross

alexp247365 said:


> Confirmed that the Project Black S-works Tarmac frame will not be available in the USA.



Comfirmed by who since I was told by a dealer it would be available


----------



## pdainsworth

Arnoud said:


> Not showing makes it limited. As soon as it would be up, there would be no more available
> 
> Can't wait for next week Friday to come.


They haven't arrived at Specialized yet. They are showing early November arrival dates.


----------



## jbrandt

Slightly off-topic, but I was in my LBS yesterday (U.S.) and we noticed an all yellow S-Works SL3 on the dealer site called "Yellow Jersey Yellow". If you watched the TDF in 2010, you know what it looks like. 

I do hope they keep up with these "limited" runs. I think it makes a lot of sense from a marketing and sales perspective.

Anyone notice that people seem to be a lot more excited about the solid color frames than the "standard" Specialized paint job?


----------



## ETWN Stu

pdainsworth said:


> Intruiging... It doesn't show on the U.S. dealer site as an S-works frame color. I wonder if it's only for other markets...


The SL3 Project Black is available for Australian market. I ordered mine last week after Felt gave the run around on the new Fseries here.

Will post pics 
Some toys going on are:
2011 Super Record
Ritchey Carbon B/S/SP 
Campag Nuetron Ultra/Hyperons and another pair of Bora if my heart can find more space for them hehe
Size 49

Stu


----------



## joep721

jbrandt said:


> Anyone notice that people seem to be a lot more excited about the solid color frames than the "standard" Specialized paint job?


I've noticed that there has been more chatter about the special, limited frames. I would have loved to gotten one of the Schleck frames. 

On a side note, why does Spec have an all black S-Works frame available outside of the states? Why won't they release them here? Is that a limited production run earmarked for the market outside the US? I don't understand how they think. (just thinking out loud).


----------



## ukbloke

joep721 said:


> IOn a side note, why does Spec have an all black S-Works frame available outside of the states? Why won't they release them here? Is that a limited production run earmarked for the market outside the US? I don't understand how they think. (just thinking out loud).


Hard to say .. could be based on projected inventory levels of S-Works frames in the US compared to actual orders. They have to commit their production runs way in advance, and don't want to have excess inventory at the end of model year.


----------



## 12104205mok

*S-Works Tarmac Schleck*

Hi just picked up my Tarmac Pro SL3 frameset in Schleck paintjob. I am extremely happy with the way it has turned out. There was a limited run of these frames and I believe I picked up the only 52cm frame that was allocated to the Australia/New Zealand area.


----------



## biobanker

Sweet, but you should cut that steerer tube to fit.


----------



## 32and3cross

Contrary to what others have said I was told today by my shop teh Project Black was avalible in the US and they would be ordering me one. Guess we will see what shows up in the box....


----------



## alexp247365

Project Black is available in the USA as a Tarmac Pro, but not for the S-works.


----------



## 32and3cross

alexp247365 said:


> Project Black is available in the USA as a Tarmac Pro, but not for the S-works.



Ahhh teh confusion is explained - thanks. Glad what i want is a Pro.


----------



## pdainsworth

32and3cross said:


> Contrary to what others have said I was told today by my shop teh Project Black was avalible in the US and they would be ordering me one. Guess we will see what shows up in the box....


You should have it soon. The 52 to 61cm sizes are in stock at Specialized as of today. There sure aren't very many, though. :yikes:


----------



## PJ352

pdainsworth said:


> You should have it soon. The 52 to 61cm sizes are in stock at Specialized as of today. There sure aren't very many, though. :yikes:


Since someone posted referencing an S-Works Project Black, I've lost track of which model is being discussed. Are you referring to the Pro or S-Works Project Black??  

Just a FYI, I contacted one of my LBS's twice regarding the Pro's availability and emailed another. So far I've gotten nowhere, so you Spec dealers must be making enough money that you don't need to pursue additional sales. :thumbsup:


----------



## pdainsworth

PJ352 said:


> Since someone posted referencing an S-Works Project Black, I've lost track of which model is being discussed. Are you referring to the Pro or S-Works Project Black??
> 
> Just a FYI, I contacted one of my LBS's twice regarding the Pro's availability and emailed another. So far I've gotten nowhere, so you Spec dealers must be making enough money that you don't need to pursue additional sales. :thumbsup:


I'd be more than happy to order one up for you, PJ. What size? One Pro, Project Black coming up!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## PJ352

pdainsworth said:


> I'd be more than happy to order one up for you, PJ. What size? One Pro, Project Black coming up!:smilewinkgrin:


52cm, but I somehow think Spec would frown upon a 'mail order' purchase.


----------



## ukbloke

PJ352 said:


> 52cm, but I somehow think Spec would frown upon a 'mail order' purchase.


PJ352 ... I seem to remember you talking about a new Tarmac practically since the day I started reading this Specialized forum! If anyone deserves a new bike it is you after all the advice you have given to countless posters in here, in the beginners' forum, and in bikes, frames and forks. Finally Specialized have the stealth black look you seek and in a limited edition too. First thing tomorrow morning you need to run (or bike!), not walk, to your local Specialized dealer and place that order! You know your size, you know you want it, now man up and let them swipe your credit card! You'll kick yourself if you miss this one.


----------



## PJ352

ukbloke said:


> PJ352 ... I seem to remember you talking about a new Tarmac practically since the day I started reading this Specialized forum! If anyone deserves a new bike it is you after all the advice you have given to countless posters in here, in the beginners' forum, and in bikes, frames and forks. Finally Specialized have the stealth black look you seek and in a limited edition too. First thing tomorrow morning you need to run (or bike!), not walk, to your local Specialized dealer and place that order! You know your size, you know you want it, now man up and let them swipe your credit card! You'll kick yourself if you miss this one.


lol, you know me too well, ukbloke. And thank you for the kind words.  

It's true, since I purchased my '08 Tarmac Comp I've lusted after the next one. I'm a long time rider of steel (25+ years) and even got another after I got the Tarmac, then sold it because I kept riding the Tarmac. I like to think of myself as a retro grouch of sorts, but will confess to being a CF convert, at least as far as Tarmac's are concerned.

All that said, it really is difficult to spend my money if the LBS's don't get back to me. First I visited, then gave it three days, then a follow up call - emails to another and _nobody_ seems to want to pursue this. I've actually started thinking it was fate and I'd just wait till the 2012's to upgrade - and might end up doing so. 

I'll try to get some info tomorrow... :mad2:


----------



## ukbloke

PJ352 said:


> All that said, it really is difficult to spend my money if the LBS's don't get back to me.


I know why they're busy - they're selling your frame to someone else!  

And if you wait until 2012 you might just have to deal with the infernal cable routing ...


----------



## PJ352

ukbloke said:


> I know why they're busy - they're selling your frame to someone else!
> 
> *And if you wait until 2012 you might just have to deal with the infernal cable routing *...


Yes, I'm well aware of that, and I have a feeling the OSBB will permeate their lineup as well, although I could live with that as long as Shimano adapters prove reliable. I don't even want to move up to Ultegra 6700 because I've heard things about Shimano's internal cable routing degrading shifting performance.

As I mentioned, retro grouch.


----------



## 32and3cross

pdainsworth said:


> You should have it soon. The 52 to 61cm sizes are in stock at Specialized as of today. There sure aren't very many, though. :yikes:


Apprently only 4 - 61s and mine is enroute as we type!


----------



## carlislegeorge

32and3cross said:


> Apprently only 4 - 61s and my is enroute as we type!


I snagged a 56 and it should be at the LBS next week., Very excited to get it built...


----------



## Clh17

*Sl3 pro project black*

Has anyone got their hands on one of these framesets yet?


----------



## carlislegeorge

Clh17 said:


> Has anyone got their hands on one of these framesets yet?


ordered and paid for, to be delivered at LBS next week...


----------



## 32and3cross

carlislegeorge said:


> ordered and paid for, to be delivered at LBS next week...



Same here


----------



## Clh17

*Got it!*

Just left my LBS with my new sl3 project black! Looks even better than I thought. I thought it was painted black, but it's actually raw carbon. Looks good with the zipp 404 tubies and full dura ace. Weighed 14.75 with cages and pedals, size 58.


----------



## PJ352

Clh17 said:


> Just left my LBS with my new sl3 project black! Looks even better than I thought. I thought it was painted black, but it's actually raw carbon. Looks good with the zipp 404 tubies and full dura ace. Weighed 14.75 with cages and pedals, size 58.


It looks like the black is clear coated in the pic. Is it more matte in person?

I'd love to see a pic if you can manage it. Oh, and congrats on the new bike!


----------



## Clh17

It's definetly gloss. It's a raw carbon with a gloss clear coat. Will try to post some pics tonight!


----------



## 32and3cross

Clh17 said:


> Just left my LBS with my new sl3 project black! Looks even better than I thought. I thought it was painted black, but it's actually raw carbon. Looks good with the zipp 404 tubies and full dura ace. Weighed 14.75 with cages and pedals, size 58.


Nice mine came in today, The BB shell is getting prepped and I get it tommrow, that is if I can move after the Rosters ride, and convince myself to drive to Scotts Valley.


----------



## PJ352

32and3cross said:


> Nice mine came in today, *The BB shell is getting prepped *and I get it tommrow, that is if I can move after the Rosters ride, and convince myself to drive to Scotts Valley.


Spec recommends against facing/ chasing the BB, so what sort of 'prepping' is your shop doing?


----------



## ETWN Stu

View attachment 216375


Clh17 said:


> Has anyone got their hands on one of these framesets yet?



Did some one say has anyone got one?


----------



## neverfree

why such a tiny picture?


----------



## ETWN Stu

neverfree said:


> why such a tiny picture?



Uploaded from email with out opening attachment....sorry heres another!!

View attachment 216382


:thumbsup:


----------



## 32and3cross

PJ352 said:


> Spec recommends against facing/ chasing the BB, so what sort of 'prepping' is your shop doing?


Well they are a specalized dealer, one of the bigger ones, so I will trust them. In addition I don't see what harm chase the threads will do even if they don't recommend I have yet to see a BB shell that was totally in alignment and free of burrs out of the factory, if the out board bearings wont sit flush all the way around the shell the BB is never going to be smooth as it could be.


----------



## PJ352

32and3cross said:


> Well they are a specalized dealer, one of the bigger ones, so I will trust them. In addition I don't see what harm chase the threads will do even if they don't recommend I have yet to see a BB shell that was totally in alignment and free of burrs out of the factory, if the out board bearings wont sit flush all the way around the shell the BB is never going to be smooth as it could be.


Since Specialized are the ones recommending against facing/ chasing the BB's you'd have to ask them what the harm is in doing so, but since material is removed from the face and threads, I think that might play a part, along with the fact that they're warrantying the frame. 

Beyond that, IME I've never seen it necessary to perform either on a new BB, and Specs are precisely machined, so I suspect your LBS may have offered a rationalization as to why your bike isn't ready (and congrats on it, BTW).


----------



## 32and3cross

PJ352 said:


> Since Specialized are the ones recommending against facing/ chasing the BB's you'd have to ask them what the harm is in doing so, but since material is removed from the face and threads, I think that might play a part, along with the fact that they're warrantying the frame.
> 
> Beyond that, IME I've never seen it necessary to perform either on a new BB, and Specs are precisely machined, so I suspect your LBS may have offered a rationalization as to why your bike isn't ready (and congrats on it, BTW).



Since I requested it they did nothing of the kind

and every wrench I have ever know worth listening too recommends at least chasing the shell esp with the new out board system. I think I will continue to listen to the advice of the professionals.

When and and if my frame fails I will be sure to let you know so you can say I told ya so.

EDIT:

I went a reviewed he spec regarding the BB from specalized the systems I see the warnings on are the BB30 (which makes sense) which mine is not. In fact in reading the manual its says its acceptable TO chase the threads.


----------



## PJ352

32and3cross said:


> Since I requested it they did nothing of the kind
> 
> and every wrench I have ever know worth listening too recommends at least chasing the shell esp with the new out board system. I think I will continue to listen to the advice of the professionals.
> 
> When and and if my frame fails I will be sure to let you know so you can say I told ya so.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I went a reviewed he spec regarding the BB from specalized the systems I see the warnings on are the BB30 (which makes sense) which mine is not. *In fact in reading the manual its says its acceptable TO chase the threads*.


I'm only commenting on the info you offer. Since you didn't mention requesting the service, I obviously couldn't know that.

I'd be interested in seeing that excerpt in Specs manuals regarding chasing the BB threads. I suspect it's offered in the context of older/ used bikes. And I noticed you didn't include facing in your statement.

As far as listening to pro's, I merely offered Specs recommendations (regarding NEW BB's). If you think the LBS knows more than the company designing and overseeing the manufacturing of your frame, by all means, feel free. But as you say, _your LBS is providing what you asked for_, so you're actually the one calling the shots, not the 'pros'. 

BTW, BB30's (or similar) by their very design can't be chased since they have no threads.


----------



## PJ352

double post...


----------



## PJ352

Answered my own question....

From Spec's frame instruction manual...

_Your Specialized frame does not require any bottom bracket pre-installation preparation. All surfaces are already prepared from the factory, with the exception of greasing the threads. *It is acceptable to chase the threads if applicable and necessary. Do not face bottom bracket cups*._

I can't imagine new BB threads_ needing _ chasing, and they do recommend against facing.


----------



## pdainsworth

PJ352 said:


> Answered my own question....
> 
> From Spec's frame instruction manual...
> 
> _Your Specialized frame does not require any bottom bracket pre-installation preparation. All surfaces are already prepared from the factory, with the exception of greasing the threads. *It is acceptable to chase the threads if applicable and necessary. Do not face bottom bracket cups*._
> 
> I can't imagine new BB threads_ needing _ chasing, and they do recommend against facing.


Ummm... not to mention, it takes about 5 minutes to chase the threads on a BB shell. Particularly the new ones, which are so well machined that the chasing tool spins all the way in with barely a bit of force required to turn it.


----------



## MTBRBrian

Sorry for the bad picture, but I just built up my Project Black frameset. You can barely see the Golden Gate peeking over in the background...not a bad morning commute!


----------



## Tarmac CK

Bike looks pretty sweet! My lbs should have my pb frame in in the next few days and I've been trying to decide between red or 7900. Thanks for posting the photo, helps me get a better idea of what the finished project will look like. So how does she ride??


----------



## PJ352

Very stealth (and nice looking) bike.. congrats!! :thumbsup: 

I'd be interested in a ride report as well.


----------



## carlislegeorge

Great looking and I'm glad to see a full build finally, thanks.

I have my fame coming to be built this weekend. This pic is not helping me decide whether or not to go white seat, stem and bars instead of black. But...leaning to white since I'm gonna have to the loud decals on the Dura Ace 7850-CL50 wheels anyhow.


----------



## MTBRBrian

The ride is great. I tend to cycle through bikes rather quickly, and this one ranks up at the top. I'm using it for training and racing where it will be best suited. Haven't gotten too long of a ride on it just yet, but I can tell initially that it has all the right features (stiff cornering, but doesn't beat you up in distance). I run a bit smaller frame than typical and keep a long seat post and 130 stem to keep it snappy in the corners. We love crits in CA, so it'll be perfect.

I was considering this and the S Works, and I am happy. It's got all the features without so much the price tag. Regardless of the paint job, if you're thinking of this frame/bike, go for it.

Might not let it out in the rain this weekend just yet, so we'll see on the long ride report. In good time. Post up some pictures when you guys get them built!


----------



## PJ352

Just curious of the frame size.


----------



## -dustin

Thinking about building up one of the ones we got at the shop with the Red LTE group as a floor bike. The post that comes with it kills me, though. Why couldn't it be just a plain, black post...

Is a blacked out/ pseudo-stealth complete bike too niche?


----------



## PJ352

I know everyone prefers to see built up bikes, but I got my Pro SL3 a couple of days ago and this is as far as I got. 

I'm not a WW, but just for kicks I weighed the frame and fork on my (semi-accurate) bath scale and got between 907-998g's for the frame (which seems perfectly reasonable) and 454g's for the fork, which is IMO on the high side - even uncut.
View attachment 216802


View attachment 216803


----------



## nis240sxt

Very nice, what size is that ? Look forward to more pics and ride report :thumbsup:


----------



## ukbloke

PJ352 said:


> I'm not a WW, but just for kicks I weighed the frame and fork on my (semi-accurate) bath scale and got between 907-998g's for the frame (which seems perfectly reasonable) and 454g's for the fork, which is IMO on the high side - even uncut.


I'm not sure you can trust a bath scale for such small weights. And 907-998g is a big range for a frame weight. If it came out as 908g I'd suggest that your bath scale only reads in one pound (454g) increments! You'd be better off using a postal scale if you have access to one.

Anyway, congrats on the frame, it should build up to be a real black beauty.


----------



## PJ352

nis240sxt said:


> Very nice, what size is that ? Look forward to more pics and ride report :thumbsup:


Thanks, it's a 52cm. As far as a ride report, I'm in a catch-22. I want to build it up, but with the weather going downhill fast, I'm leaning towards waiting till spring for the 'maiden voyage'.


----------



## PJ352

ukbloke said:


> I'm not sure you can trust a bath scale for such small weights. And 907-998g is a big range for a frame weight. If it came out as 908g I'd suggest that your bath scale only reads in one pound (454g) increments! You'd be better off using a postal scale if you have access to one.
> 
> Anyway, congrats on the frame, *it should build up to be a real black beauty*.


I agree. The scale registers in increments of lbs, but as you say, a postal scale would be far more accurate.

The plan is to max out on black, so _monotone_ is the operative word.


----------



## Dr_John

Nice looking bike. :thumbsup: I really like the understated look.



> I'm not sure you can trust a bath scale for such small weights


You are correct, but don't just put the frame on the scale. Do it by difference. Weigh yourself, then yourself holding the frame. Likely to be more accurate, since bath scales will typically be more accurate in the human weight range. Mine's digital, and it's surprisingly accurate by difference. If it's a cheap rotary dial type, forget it.


----------



## MTBRBrian

Mine is a 54 cm for those curious.


----------



## PJ352

Dr_John said:


> Nice looking bike. :thumbsup: I really like the understated look.
> 
> You are correct, but don't just put the frame on the scale. Do it by difference. Weigh yourself, then yourself holding the frame. Likely to be more accurate, since bath scales will typically be more accurate in the human weight range. Mine's digital, and it's surprisingly accurate by difference. If it's a cheap rotary dial type, forget it.


Thanks, Dr_John. At first that 'massive' HT junction threw me a litte, but it makes sense that the smaller sizes would require some tubing manipulation. Now I like it.  

I have a digital scale and did exactly as you stated - weighed myself then the frame, then the fork (with me holding both). I think I'm going to try using the same method, but holding the frameset together. I know in WW world 80-90g's is huge, but if I know the_ frameset _weights in the 1200-1300g range, that's good enough for me. And if _*I*_ lost 5 lbs, that would be even better! 

Just weighed the frameset (same method as above) and it came out to 1179g's. That seems pretty reasonable to me, but I'd be curious to know how that compares with other members Pro SL3 framesets weighed on more accurate equipment.


----------



## Tarmac CK

-dustin said:


> Thinking about building up one of the ones we got at the shop with the Red LTE group as a floor bike. The post that comes with it kills me, though. Why couldn't it be just a plain, black post...
> 
> Is a blacked out/ pseudo-stealth complete bike too niche?



Please post photos if you do, I am trying to decide between standard and tour edition red. My team colors are yellow/black, not sure if it would just be overkill.


----------



## PJ352

-dustin said:


> Thinking about building up one of the ones we got at the shop with the Red LTE group as a floor bike. *The post that comes with it kills me,* *though. Why couldn't it be just a plain, black post...*
> 
> Is a blacked out/ pseudo-stealth complete bike too niche?


Just goes to show you, one man's candy is another man's medicine. I think the post is a work of art and goes perfectly with the Project Black. I'm just trying to picture it with a white saddle and (I can't believe I'm thinking this) white bar tape.


----------



## carlislegeorge

PJ352 said:


> ...... I'm just trying to picture it with a white saddle and (I can't believe I'm thinking this) white bar tape.


It will be next Wednesday before mine gets built to that standard, I will put some pictures up then if no one beats me to it...


----------



## PJ352

carlislegeorge said:


> It will be next Wednesday before mine gets built to that standard, I will put some pictures up then if no one beats me to it...


Cool, I'd love to see it.


----------



## 32and3cross

MTBRBrian said:


> Sorry for the bad picture, but I just built up my Project Black frameset. You can barely see the Golden Gate peeking over in the background...not a bad morning commute!


Nice, wee we have the same ideas regarding stem and bars and the color scheme, although I went with force parts.


----------



## bds3

Beautiful frameset PJ. As I think I mentioned earlier in this thread, I like it better than my new black/blue/white Pro. You should build it up now, just so I can see pictures and be even more jealous.


----------



## PJ352

bds3 said:


> Beautiful frameset PJ. As I think I mentioned earlier in this thread, I like it better than my new black/blue/white Pro. You should build it up now, just so I can see pictures and be even more jealous.


Thanks, I appreciate that. Honestly, I don't think there's a bad color choice offered in the Pro this year. They're all pretty nice. 

As far as the build goes, it's going to be fairly mundane compared to some here. I'm basically going to use a mix of Ultegra 6600 from a previous build and Easton EA-70's (cuz they're black  ).


----------



## Cni2i

Very Nice PJ. Love the stealth and understated look of the Black Edition Pro frameset :thumbsup: Can't believe you can wait that long before building her up....


----------



## PJ352

Cni2i said:


> Very Nice PJ. Love the stealth and understated look of the Black Edition Pro frameset :thumbsup: Can't believe you can wait that long before building her up....


Thanks. I think what I said was that I want to build it up, but with the weather going downhill fast, I'm leaning towards waiting till spring for the 'maiden voyage'. I'll probably build it up soon, but the ride report will have to wait till spring_ if _I can resist the urge to go for a ride.


----------



## Cni2i

PJ352 said:


> Thanks. I think what I said was that I want to build it up, but with the weather going downhill fast, I'm leaning towards waiting till spring for the 'maiden voyage'. I'll probably build it up soon, but the ride report will have to wait till spring_ if _I can resist the urge to go for a ride.


Gotcha! I guess we're somewhat spoiled here in SoCal....although it's been raining here today.


----------



## Arnoud

Question:

I do have the S-Works Project Black and am now thinking on how to built this beaty. Especially the seatpost is still a question. Looking for a post as black as possible, with set back, light, but not to light to avoid any risks (unfortunately no AX Lightness for me because of weight restrictions). I think a post in between 180 - 200grams would be okay to look at.

Built will include: S-work cranks, Campa, SR 2011 shifters and derraileurs, TRP 970SL black brakes (I think the white version will be a bit to flashy?!), Speedplay black or white pedals. 

Any suggestions? 

Unfortunately the new S-works is only available in Red and I think the FSA carbon post is to shiny and different from it's Carbon structure. Or?


----------



## PJ352

Depressing day. Started looking over the new frameset to start the build and discovered that a rivet at rear brake housing stop was sticking up enough to prevent the ferrule from being inserted. All things considered I opted to not mess with it and returned the frameset, so now I'm undecided on what to do next. Too bad, the frame was starting to grow on me.


----------



## carlislegeorge

PJ352 said:


> Depressing day. Started looking over the new frameset to start the build and discovered that a rivet at rear brake housing stop was sticking up enough to prevent the ferrule from being inserted. All things considered I opted to not mess with it and returned the frameset, so now I'm undecided on what to do next. Too bad, the frame was starting to grow on me.


This certainly sux. Can you post a pic so I know what to look for? Am going to the LBS to watch them build it on wednesday.


----------



## PJ352

carlislegeorge said:


> This certainly sux. Can you post a pic so I know what to look for? Am going to the LBS to watch them build it on wednesday.


I already returned the frameset, but it's easy to describe. 

There are two brake housing stops - one near the HT and the other near the ST. You should be able to easily slide a ferrule in both and remove them easily. Mine was ok at the rear, but the front (with the raised rivet) didn't allow enough clearance for the ferrule. 

I would guess this is a fluke, so I wouldn't fret over it if I were you. I'm sure when the LBS builds 'my' frameset up they'll work around the issue by either greasing/ lubing the ferrule or simply forcing it in. I just opted to not mess with it and IMO shouldn't have to on a frameset of this caliber.


----------



## pdainsworth

So, what are you going to do PJ? Gonna give them a chance to "make things right?"


----------



## PJ352

pdainsworth said:


> So, what are you going to do PJ? Gonna give them a chance to "make things right?"


The LBS offers a 30 day refund policy, so I took advantage of it and got a full refund. There's no 'sour grapes' here, but I simply opted to not deal with the issue. If I had waited past the 30 days, I'm assuming it would've been a warranty issue.

Honestly, I don't know what I'll do at this point. I'm down to one rideable bike (the other is relegated to my trainer), so I would like to build up another bike.


----------



## carlislegeorge

Here's my throwaway suggestion...throw another $3K in the pot and order a Wilier Cento Uno SL right away. I test drove one before I decided on the Tarmac SL3 Pro...and it was a dream (to me anyhow)...


----------



## PJ352

carlislegeorge said:


> This certainly sux. Can you post a pic so I know what to look for? Am going to the LBS to watch them build it on wednesday.


Let us know how the build goes tomorrow. I'd be curious to see pics as well.


----------



## PJ352

I have an update to my post re: the brake housing stop issue on the Tarmac Pro.

Just by chance as I was cleaning my '08 Tarmac Comp I removed the brake housing/ ferrules from the stops and tried inserting the ones I used on the Pro and neither would insert. It seems that the Shimano supplied (metal) ferrules are larger in diameter than the plastic version used by Jagwire, which supplied the housings/ ferrules on my Tarmac. Had I tried this before returning the frameset, I would've just opted to get a Jagwire housing kit and use that instead. Negligent on my part, but a lesson learned - and I wanted to set the record straight for anyone contemplating the purchase.


----------



## part-timer

Ordered mine this afternoon from my LBS. It should be in early next week. Only a few of my size (56cm) left.
Im not sure about the parts yet. I have a mint,almost new Dura-Ace 7800 group which I will probably use even though I have been thinking of going with SRAM Force. Hopefully I get in a few miles on it before the snow falls!


----------



## PJ352

part-timer said:


> Ordered mine this afternoon from my LBS. It should be in early next week. Only a few of my size (56cm) left.
> Im not sure about the parts yet. I have a mint,almost new Dura-Ace 7800 group which I will probably use even though I have been thinking of going with SRAM Force. Hopefully I get in a few miles on it before the snow falls!


Congrats!! As always, pics are appreciated....


----------



## carlislegeorge

*Finally Here!*

LBS finally got it delivered and built yesterday! 
Size 56 frame = 1020 grams w/o stem. 
Full Dura Ace 7900 (7950 compact crank) except Ultegra 6700 brakes
7850-C50-CL 11x28 wheelset (Conti GP4000 tires and Michelin Air Light Tubes)
FSA K-Wing Carbon Compact bars (size 44)
Specialized Romin saddle
Speedplay Zero stainless pedals
Garmin 705 Computer
Arundel bottle cages
16 lbs 5 oz all in

...I did take the last yellow lawyer sticker off...

 Here's a link to the full size pics for any pixel peepers out there


----------



## PJ352

Nice looking build... congrats!! :thumbsup:

Any miles logged? Riding impressions?


----------



## 95zpro

That's sex on two wheels my friend! Very nice!!!


----------



## carlislegeorge

PJ352 said:


> I have an update to my post re: the brake housing stop issue on the Tarmac Pro.
> 
> Just by chance as I was cleaning my '08 Tarmac Comp I removed the brake housing/ ferrules from the stops and tried inserting the ones I used on the Pro and neither would insert. It seems that the Shimano supplied (metal) ferrules are larger in diameter than the plastic version used by Jagwire, which supplied the housings/ ferrules on my Tarmac. Had I tried this before returning the frameset, I would've just opted to get a Jagwire housing kit and use that instead. Negligent on my part, but a lesson learned - and I wanted to set the record straight for anyone contemplating the purchase.


I watched the tech build mine up yesterday and he had no problem installing the out of the box dura ace 7900 cables etc...nothing needed forced or extra lubed


----------



## PJ352

carlislegeorge said:


> I watched the tech build mine up yesterday and he had no problem installing the out of the box dura ace 7900 cables etc...nothing needed forced or extra lubed


That's as it should be and I'm glad it worked out for you.

I don't think there was a problem with my Pro frame, but I don't have an answer as to why the Shimano supplied (Ultegra 6600) ferrules wouldn't fit. They came off a steel frame and fit that bikes cable stops just fine.

Just to be safe, I'm going to order another Pro and also order a Jagwire Racers kit. Hopefully the problem won't recur, but this time I'm going to check it out while at the LBS.


----------



## Tarmac CK

Just picked up mine today, going to get started on the build with sram red soon. About 1440g frame and fork, 54cm.


----------



## nis240sxt

Looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## carlislegeorge

PJ352 said:


> Nice looking build... congrats!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Any miles logged? Riding impressions?


Finally got out for quick 20 mile spin. Overall = great. Bottom line = rode on the front big gear going up hills where I used the little gear on my previous bike (Giant Defy Advanced). Acceleration was smooth and quick. Hand position on the hoods felt much more natural than I have been feeling. Ride was even more comfortable than the Giant, nothing much transmitted from pavement except for sense of being well connected to the road. Zoomed quickly to speed down the one short steep downhill I rode. Only negative - I think it may take a while for my tush to adjust to the Romin saddle coming from the Toupe, but it felt fine by the time I finished.


----------



## PJ352

carlislegeorge said:


> Finally got out for quick 20 mile spin. Overall = great. Bottom line = rode on the front big gear going up hills where I used the little gear on my previous bike (Giant Defy Advanced). Acceleration was smooth and quick. Hand position on the hoods felt much more natural than I have been feeling. Ride was even more comfortable than the Giant, nothing much transmitted from pavement except for sense of being well connected to the road. Zoomed quickly to speed down the one short steep downhill I rode. Only negative - I think it may take a while for my tush to adjust to the Romin saddle coming from the Toupe, but it felt fine by the time I finished.


Thanks for the ride report. From what I've read here on RBR what you've offered is pretty consistent with most others riding impressions of the mid to high end Tarmacs. 

I've also ready overall positive reports on the Romin, but I've been on a Toupe for the past three years and am not sure I'd be willing to part with it. As always, YMMV, but FWIW I think you have a great bike. I'm sure you'll have lots of great rides on it for years to come. :thumbsup:


----------



## nis240sxt

PJ352 said:


> Thanks for the ride report. From what I've read here on RBR what you've offered is pretty consistent with most others riding impressions of the mid to high end Tarmacs.
> 
> I've also ready overall positive reports on the Romin, but I've been on a Toupe for the past three years and am not sure I'd be willing to part with it. As always, YMMV, but FWIW I think you have a great bike. I'm sure you'll have lots of great rides on it for years to come. :thumbsup:


Just did a 50 miler today on tarmac comp and it felt good, almost as smooth as my old roubaix and consistent with other ride impressions. Smooth but solid, like a german sports car. The Romin is a great saddle if you have an aggressive riding position (hoods or drops) cuz the tail forces you to rotate your pelvis forward but if you ride mostly on the tops then your sit bones will hurt. PJ352, are you going to pick up another tarmac? You really need to, these new 2011s are rock solid! Good luck and sorry to hear about your situation.


----------



## carlislegeorge

nis240sxt said:


> ..... PJ352, are you going to pick up another tarmac? You really need to...


+1...what he said (you know you want to)


----------



## PJ352

nis240sxt said:


> Just did a 50 miler today on tarmac comp and it felt good, almost as smooth as my old roubaix and consistent with other ride impressions. Smooth but solid, like a german sports car. The Romin is a great saddle if you have an aggressive riding position (hoods or drops) cuz the tail forces you to rotate your pelvis forward but if you ride mostly on the tops then your sit bones will hurt. PJ352, are you going to pick up another tarmac? You really need to, these new 2011s are rock solid! Good luck and sorry to hear about your situation.


Yup, even my '08 Comp is a smooth and solid ride, and I'm sure the '11 Comps are that much better. Glad you're enjoying the bike, it's certainly a 'looker'.  

Thanks for the thoughts regarding my plight. I've been doing my own wrenching/ building up bikes for over 20 years, so in retrospect I know I shouldn't have let such a minor glitch throw me, but for whatever reason I just opted to take advantage of the LBS's return policy and not deal with it.

And to carlislegeorge; yes, I know I want to (get a new Tarmac) . I'm almost certainly going to order one, but wanted to give it a few days to think about exactly what I wanted to do next. I thought about a complete bike, but considering I have all the components and a wheelset for a new frameset, I'll probably just reorder a Project Black tomorrow.


----------



## Arnoud

The presentation of my S-Works Project Black has started on my Blog. In Dutch....

http://web.me.com/arnoud3ss/Fietspagina/Blog_2010/Blog_2010.html

The S-Works frame in 54cm weights 895 Gram.


----------



## PJ352

Got my (replacement) Tarmac Pro Project Black frameset today. The 52cm frame weighed in at 961g's and the fork (uncut) at 390. Used a Park digital scale and it seems to be quite accurate. 

Also weighed the parts that will be used for the build and it totaled out to 16.5 lbs. Not too shabby considering I'm using mid-range components/ wheels, and it'll be a little less with the steerer cut down.

I'd post a pic, but the frameset looks a lot like the one I returned.


----------



## carlislegeorge

PJ352 said:


> Got my (replacement) Tarmac Pro Project Black frameset today. ....


Good to hear, Get us some pics when you've got it built. I'm switching out my seat and post to go all black...


----------



## PJ352

carlislegeorge said:


> Good to hear, Get us some pics when you've got it built. I'm switching out my seat and post to go all black...


Thanks. I'm methodical (as in, slow) on bike builds so it'll take some time, but I'm planning on starting shortly.

I agree on the black saddle and am going the same route. In fact, almost everything will be black, but I did opt for the classic black/ white bar tape. Staying with the OEM post, though. I really like it.

Here's the bar tape:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57789


----------



## pdainsworth

PJ352 said:


> Thanks. I'm methodical (as in, slow) on bike builds so it'll take some time, but I'm planning on starting shortly.
> 
> I agree on the black saddle and am going the same route. In fact, almost everything will be black, but I did opt for the classic black/ white bar tape. Staying with the OEM post, though. I really like it.
> 
> Here's the bar tape:
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57789


About time you got something going, PJ. Have fun with your build and post some pics next August when you're done.:wink5:


----------



## PJ352

pdainsworth said:


> About time you got something going, PJ. Have fun with your build and post some pics next August when you're done.:wink5:


lol, I'll guarantee you the build will be completed well before then. I'm shooting for next month. I've got two bikes to tear down and rebuild besides building the Pro (but the Pro comes first), so I'll be busy.


----------



## nis240sxt

Glad to hear, can't wait for the buildup pics


----------



## 32and3cross

Mine is finally built up and been ridden twice outside (the trainer dosn't count)

Impressions:

Its by far the best handling bike I have ever ridden the front end is very stiff and I can pusth it harder into turns as the tracking stays right on course. The frams seems to make impacts from rough roads much less of an issue which also helps the handling. Its alos stiff I do feel like there is a better transfer of power out of the saddle.

Build:
61 Tarmac SL3 Project Black

Yokozuna cables and housing (truth be told I dodn't think this stuff is worth the extra $ and add to that I have to use a piece of standard housing for the rear brake loop as the Yokozuna housing was so unflexable it kept the brake from opening all the way)

SRAM Force shifters, brakes, front and rear deraillure
SRAM 900 cranks with a Quark Cinqo
SRAM Team BB (the new style which is nice)
SRAM Cassette

Thomson 120 -17degree stem (first time I have ever used anything shorter than a 130 and I had to go withe -17 degree to the get the bars down)

3T bars (classic bend)

Specalized fact seat post (does anyone else find this thing a total ***** to adjust the angle on, and yes I did grease the cups)

Wheels DT Swiss 340 hubs laced onto DT Swiss 465 rims by yours truly with Hutchenson Intensives (these are my training setup still deciding what I will be getting for racing)

Overall Im happy with the bike still tweaking the build (those cables/housing might be coming off)


I have a photo but apprently Im not smart enough to imbed it.


----------



## 32and3cross

Lets see if the image shows up now


----------



## PJ352

Nice looking bike, congrats!! :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing riding impressions. At this point, mine won't see the roads till March/ April, so it's good to get some feedback.

I'm going with Ultegra, but the black theme will be similar. And yes, I share your views on the Spec seat post. Looks nice, but is a bear to get tilt adjusted correctly.

FWIW I'm going with the Jagwire Racer kit. Can't comment on it yet, but it seems to get decent reviews.


----------



## 32and3cross

PJ352 said:


> Nice looking bike, congrats!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for sharing riding impressions. At this point, mine won't see the roads till March/ April, so it's good to get some feedback.
> 
> I'm going with Ultegra, but the black theme will be similar. And yes, I share your views on the Spec seat post. Looks nice, but is a bear to get tilt adjusted correctly.
> 
> FWIW I'm going with the Jagwire Racer kit. Can't comment on it yet, but it seems to get decent reviews.



I have used that cable kit as well, nice stuff, should work well for you.

To be honest I am at the point where Im just buying the stuff in bulk rolls because of the cost savings and the fact we have over 8 bikes in the house to rebuild and I think the standard stuff (jagwire, shimano) is fine ( don't find the high dollar stuff any better esp as I tend to change out things more since I have the stuff in bulk). The jagwire kit does however have some nice cable ends in it and those make a difference.


----------



## Ronman

Thanks for posting your bike pic. That is a very sweet looking ride. I've been curious what a 61cm build would look like, as that's the frame size I ride and will be buying very soon. I always find the larger frames to look very different than the more typical 52~56cm. 
I was able to ride a 58cm and really liked how stiff the BB was when sprinting and could not detect any flex when flicking it side to side. Of course this was only a very short test ride. I only wish I had a 61cm to compare it against. You sound pretty satisfied with the frame set. Can you detect any flex at all?


----------



## carlislegeorge

PJ352 said:


> Nice looking bike, congrats!! :thumbsup:
> .....And yes, I share your views on the Spec seat post. Looks nice, but is a bear to get tilt adjusted correctly.....


Gotta concur, the setup looks sweet, and the bigger frameset is very appealing. I am ditching the Specialized seatpost and going with Thomson Masterpiece in all black....more importantly, the one bolt adjustment seatposts won't really work with the carbon rail Romin Pro saddle (color in black) I'm putting on.


----------



## 32and3cross

Ronman said:


> Thanks for posting your bike pic. That is a very sweet looking ride. I've been curious what a 61cm build would look like, as that's the frame size I ride and will be buying very soon. I always find the larger frames to look very different than the more typical 52~56cm.
> I was able to ride a 58cm and really liked how stiff the BB was when sprinting and could not detect any flex when flicking it side to side. Of course this was only a very short test ride. I only wish I had a 61cm to compare it against. You sound pretty satisfied with the frame set. Can you detect any flex at all?


No flex that I can feel handles like its on rails and is stiff under power.


----------



## Ronman

Good to hear you have no issues with the bike, and it sounds like I'm going to enjoy the new ride. I just found out this afternoon my new frame will be arriving any day.


----------



## crohnsy

*Project Yellow SL3*

My first post better make it a good one...

Also my new frame arrived Tuesday!


----------



## Cni2i

Sweet and congrats. I probably couldn't rock that bright canary yellow, but very sporty looking nevertheless.


----------



## PJ352

Beautiful bike.. congrats!!

I'd love to see pics of the completed build.


----------



## ukbloke

I saw Cancellera's 2009 TdF yellow Tarmac in person. Your SL3 looks *much* nicer. Perhaps you can weigh that beauty (just the frame with no hardware) before you build her up?

Also, I see on the Specialized web-site that there's now a Cavendish paint job in the works. A bit presumptuous, perhaps, considering that he hasn't even raced on the bike yet.


----------



## PJ352

ukbloke said:


> I saw Cancellera's 2009 TdF yellow Tarmac in person. Your SL3 looks *much* nicer. Perhaps you can weigh that beauty (just the frame with no hardware) before you build her up?
> 
> Also, *I see on the Specialized web-site that there's now a Cavendish paint job in the works. A bit presumptuous, perhaps, considering that he hasn't even raced on the bike yet*.


It's not about the bike.


----------



## lightning14

*2011 Tarmac Pro SL3 Project Black Custom*

Just got my custom built 2011 Tarmac Pro SL3 Project Black in December. 
Specialized Toupe Expert Saddle
SRAM FORCE Gruppo
SRAM SX900 Crankset 53/36
SRAM 11/28 Cassette
Time ICLIC Racer pedals
Fulcrum Racing 5's carry overs from old bike
Specialized Turbo Pro S-Works tires


----------



## lightning14

*Project Yellow SL3 S-Works*

Very cool bike I did not know they had a Project Yellow. I bet some of my teammates may want it. Just got a Project Black SL3 Pro frame and customized it. Sweet how are you going to build it?


crohnsy said:


> My first post better make it a good one...
> 
> Also my new frame arrived Tuesday!


----------



## nis240sxt

Very nice, have you ridden it yet? Any impressions, wanted to know if you like the sworks turbo tires?


----------



## Dr_John

Love the "warranty void unless assembled by authorized dealer" right there on the box. :thumbsup: 

Yellow jersey? Or maybe just riding around all the time on a neutral support bike?  

Just kidding. Nice bike.


----------



## crohnsy

Dr_John said:


> Love the "warranty void unless assembled by authorized dealer" right there on the box. :thumbsup:
> 
> Yellow jersey? Or maybe just riding around all the time on a neutral support bike?
> 
> Just kidding. Nice bike.


Well its a good thing I work at an authorized dealer  

I do have a yellow jersey but not the one your thinking of...


----------



## carlislegeorge

lightning14 said:


> Just got my custom built 2011 Tarmac Pro SL3 Project Black in December.
> Specialized Toupe Expert Saddle
> SRAM FORCE Gruppo
> SRAM SX900 Crankset 53/36
> SRAM 11/28 Cassette
> Time ICLIC Racer pedals
> Fulcrum Racing 5's carry overs from old bike
> Specialized Turbo Pro S-Works tires


I like it a lot...did you weigh it out yet? 

I had a white Romin saddle on mine at first, but just changed it out to Romin Pro black saddle and Thompson Masterpiece seatpost...I like the look better, but its just personal preference (mine has lost of white on the Dura Ace 7850-50 wheels)


----------



## Tarmac CK

Is there any noticeable difference in using the Thompson over the Specialized post that comes with the project black frame? 

I'd prefer to use my Thompson elite because I like the look of an all black post, but if there is some sort of performance benefit then I would stick with the supplied post.


----------



## lightning14

*S-Works Turbo Pro*



nis240sxt said:


> Very nice, have you ridden it yet? Any impressions, wanted to know if you like the sworks turbo tires?


I like them a lot good for racing they are tacky and grip well as well as being fast. As far as wear I would not make them a daily tire as the wear is alot quicker. Much better then the rock hard Armadillos I run once and a while for training tires.


----------



## carlislegeorge

Tarmac CK said:


> Is there any noticeable difference in using the Thompson over the Specialized post that comes with the project black frame?
> 
> I'd prefer to use my Thompson elite because I like the look of an all black post, but if there is some sort of performance benefit then I would stick with the supplied post.


I have only had decent enough weather to get out for one short 30 miler with the new post and seat. I didn't feel any difference but then I go about 195 lbs in the winter. I did like the that the new post and seat combo.was a couple/few ounces lighter, just as comfortable, and more aesthetically pleasing to my eye. 

Whe the LBS was assembling my Project Black, I asked the wrench if the Zertz insert in the Spesh post really made a noticeable difference to most folks. He claimed it did, but...mine is for sale, slightly used...


----------



## MN_Stillwater_Roadie

*Project Black*

Thanks for the pics and the reviews on the Tarmac Project Black. I ordered mine this morning. Going with a full SRAM Red Group and HED Adrennes SL wheelset. I'll post pics when the build is done. (Maybe some during the build)

BTW...the Project Yellow frame is crazy sexy!


----------



## MN_Stillwater_Roadie

Bummer...My lbs got word that the PB frame in 49cm is no longer available in 2011. I went with ordering the gloss white/black and red frame. I didn't like the black/blue frame that is offered. I've never been a big fan of the color blue.


----------



## carlislegeorge

Switched seatpost (thompson masterpiece) and saddle (romin pro) - I like the all black look better than the white saddle shown earlier - see post #106

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=3100913&postcount=106


----------



## Arnoud

My S-Works Project Black. Still a work in progress:

http://web.me.com/arnoud3ss/Fietspagina/Blog_2011/Artikelen/2011/1/15_Teaser.html


----------



## PJ352

My Project Black build thus far. I think it'll look faster once the chain is installed.  

View attachment 221634


----------



## ukbloke

PJ352 said:


> My Project Black build thus far. I think it'll look faster once the chain is installed.


Actually, those "no chain" days are the best! As anticipated, flawless execution on your new build and bike photography. I made some small adjustments to my bars after looking at your picture. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Tarmac CK

Looks great, is that a standard toupe in all black or is it the gel model? I have been trying to find the regular Ti toupe in all black.


----------



## pdainsworth

PJ352 said:


> My Project Black build thus far. I think it'll look faster once the chain is installed.
> 
> View attachment 221634


About time you got another one going, PJ. Have fun and get her dirty!


----------



## PJ352

ukbloke said:


> Actually, those "no chain" days are the best! As anticipated, flawless execution on your new build and bike photography. I made some small adjustments to my bars after looking at your picture. Enjoy the ride!


Thanks, comiing from you I consider that a real compliment. 

I won't deny I'm a stickler for details on builds and fit. The Pro bars are my favorites, but I've noticed that placement (angle) makes a noticable difference in both comfort and fit. I find that bringing the bottom end up just slightly makes riding in the hooks more natural, and that's where I ride 90% of the time. As always, YMMV.


----------



## PJ352

Tarmac CK said:


> Looks great, is that a standard toupe in all black or is it the gel model? I have been trying to find the regular Ti toupe in all black.


Thanks! The saddle is the Toupe ti model, not gel. I got it at least two years ago, and I think now the closest model to it would be the Expert.


----------



## PJ352

pdainsworth said:


> About time you got another one going, PJ. Have fun and get her dirty!


I agree with you.  

As far as having fun and getting it dirty, rest assured, it'll happen. But right now there are 3.5 foot snow banks here and a mixed bag of precipitation slated for tomorrow, so the 'fun' may have to wait awhile....


----------



## nis240sxt

Looking good PJ, keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## J-Boogie

Hey Carlislegeorge, did you have any issues with mounting the Romin pro on the Thomson? I just purchased the saddle and noticed the rails (oval carbon) are not as flush to the saddle clamps as I would like. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## carlislegeorge

J-Boogie said:


> Hey Carlislegeorge, did you have any issues with mounting the Romin pro on the Thomson? I just purchased the saddle and noticed the rails (oval carbon) are not as flush to the saddle clamps as I would like. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


Not a problem really, it fits well enough and torques down fine. I had tried the Ritchey SuperLogic Carbon 1-bolt Seatpost and it didn't fit the Romin Pro at all. Like the Thomson instructions say, you have to completely disassemble the top clamp when using on a saddle with carbon rail. Everything then looks appropriately centered once you get it back together and tightened down. Rides without any problem so far....


----------



## terbennett

joep721 said:


> I've noticed that there has been more chatter about the special, limited frames. I would have loved to gotten one of the Schleck frames.
> 
> On a side note, why does Spec have an all black S-Works frame available outside of the states? Why won't they release them here? Is that a limited production run earmarked for the market outside the US? I don't understand how they think. (just thinking out loud).


Sorry for waking up a dead thread but the Specialized Project Black is here. A buddy of mine just built up one.


----------



## lawndart

*i know this is old but....*

could you post more pics of the complete build?


----------



## carlislegeorge

*which wheels look better?*



carlislegeorge said:


> Switched seatpost (thompson masterpiece) and saddle (romin pro) - I like the all black look better than the white saddle shown earlier - see post #106
> 
> https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=3100913&postcount=106


still a work in progress...switched out seat for Fizik Antares 00 Carbon Braided Saddle (definitely my favorite ever)...but more important finally took the decals of the wheels! I really like this new look...and even more important the bike has been riding great...fast, comfortable, smooth.


----------



## Cni2i

carlislegeorge said:


> still a work in progress...switched out seat for Fizik Antares 00 Carbon Braided Saddle (definitely my favorite ever)...but more important finally took the decals of the wheels! I really like this new look...and even more important the bike has been riding great...fast, comfortable, smooth.


PERFECT change IMO! Stickered wheels on some framesets look good, BUT on a Project Black, I love the clean blacked-out look....definitely more visually cohesive. Looks fantastic with the Thomson Masterpiece and no decal wheels :thumbsup:

I will be going for a very similar look when building up my PBVenge.


----------



## roadie01

carlislegeorge said:


> still a work in progress...switched out seat for Fizik Antares 00 Carbon Braided Saddle (definitely my favorite ever)...but more important finally took the decals of the wheels! I really like this new look...and even more important the bike has been riding great...fast, comfortable, smooth.


With all those spacers under the stem an 0 degree of rise I'd lower the stem on the steerer and change to a 6 degree rise. You'll be able to acheive pretty much the same position with less spacers under the stem. IMHO it just looks better that way.


----------



## carlislegeorge

thanks for the input. I agree there are too many spacers, not sure why you say 0 degree rise. that is actually the spesh stem set in the minus 13 degree position. i am switching it out for thompson +/- 10 degree stem. in any case, am going down at least one spacer.


----------



## roadie01

The 0 degree rise refers to the angle of the stem in relation to the ground. Some companies use the steerer as a reference point for stem angle others use the angle to ground as a reference. 

My girlfriend has my old Thompson +/- 10 degree stem. It's a beautiful stem.


----------



## ErekM

MTBRBrian said:


> Sorry for the bad picture, but I just built up my Project Black frameset. You can barely see the Golden Gate peeking over in the background...not a bad morning commute!


Man, that looks great! Hard to go wrong with classic black!


----------



## ryanthelyon

Are these still available anywhere? Would love get one!


----------



## Cni2i

ryanthelyon said:


> Are these still available anywhere? Would love get one!


They are. But, you won't find many new ones around. And, the ones that are left are usually the sizes that many don't fit (eg, 49cm or 61cm). Occassionally, if you check eBay frequently, you will find one. I've personally seen three in the past 60 days on eBay. Two framesets and one fully built one. I probably would've gone with one also, BUT I just prefer an OSBB versus a threaded BB. Good luck.


----------

